# Need Advice for AMP watt rating?



## Dipsian (May 6, 2021)

i have kenwood excelon 2x 10 inch subs in a box, they are rated at 300 watts RMS each at 4ohm. So How much wattage Amplifier at 4 ohm will be good for these subs (300w , 600w or 800w at 4ohm)?


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

well, when wired together, theyll be at 2ohm, not for, so look for an amp that does its power at 2ohm. 300x2=600 so id aim for 600 at least, more if you want, but more powerful amp doesnt magically raise the limits of the sub, but there are often advantages of running subs on a larger amp than specified. [email protected] be aware that many budget amps are very deceptively rated


----------



## Dipsian (May 6, 2021)

Thank you very much, i didnt knew about the ohm, now i can look for the right amp. I will probably look into kenwood excelon series


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

thats not a bad idea at all


----------

